# what do you think?



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

You should posted it in boiler, steam and w/h section....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Moved.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think I am going to stop posting pics of my sloppy work.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

No pic


----------



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr338/ntcorwin/20141016_100743blufftonunivmarbeck.jpeg


----------



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

how is this? 
this is a job i did for a local university,they wanted to update their hot water making setup. i went in with 4 Navien npe 240 s units in cascade with a 120 gallon storage tank . i can supply 16 gpm of 150 degree water as well as 120 degree water to prep sinks and handwash stations. we cut their gas consumption from 1.3 million btu to 800.000btu. it has been in service for about 3 months


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

cant see pic


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I can see one pic and a box that looks like a pic that didn't load.


----------

